
Ask HN: What's the most impactful business book you've read? - karamazov
I&#x27;m looking for book recommendations that have changed the way you think about your company or your career.
======
dangrossman
The E-Myth Revisited: Why Most Small Businesses Don't Work and What to Do
About It

[http://www.amazon.com/The-E-Myth-Revisited-Small-
Businesses/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-E-Myth-Revisited-Small-
Businesses/dp/0887307280)

~~~
romanhn
Another vote for E-Myth Revisited. I went in with fairly low expectations
(since most business books tend to disappoint, in my experience) and came out
with some fresh perspectives on building businesses.

------
yma
I recently read Creativity, Inc. By Ed Catmull. I enjoyed the book because of
the stories behind Pixar's growth and importance of candor in their culture.

------
JSeymourATL
Jay Abraham's Sticking Point Solution; great food for thought when you're at a
loss for growth ideas> [http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6515635-the-
sticking-poin...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6515635-the-sticking-
point-solution)

------
karamazov
I just finished "So Good They Can't Ignore You" and "Little Bets", both of
which were great.

------
pavornyoh
The Founder's Dilemmas by Noam Wasserman. A very good read and you can get it
on Amazon.

------
pjungwir
Managing the Professional Services Firm by David Maister.

------
erbdex
The Hard thing about Hard things, Ben Horowitz.

------
gadders
How to Win Friends and Influence People

------
bakztfuture
Zero to One by Peter Thiel

~~~
mrfusion
I didn't get that much out of it. What made it so compelling for you?

